# My Next Mod....



## ranjel (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi am new to the forum, but have had my Altima SL (09) for 6 momths, so far I have done the following add-ons/Mods:

1. Spoiler 
2. Fog lights
3. Modified Tail Lights (Leds)
4. HID Head and Fog Lights kits
5. Rims 18 and tires (225 45)
6. Day light running Led lights (Ordered)

Now I am looking to start with some engine mods but don’t know where exactly to start. Was thinking of the following... K& N Intake filter kit or a aftermarket chip (Volo) what HP increase can I expect from either one of these? are they worth it?.....pls suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Im a forum newbie too.
I would start with a free flowing exaust system. Headers, hi flow catalytic coverter and good cat back system. A CAI (cold air intake) will add some much needed cool air as far as induction. Also if you have the $ a lightweight flywheel is good too. (assuming you have a standard gearbox) Im not sure about the aftermarket chip....you cant fool your ECU into dumping more fuel into the engine with some $100 ebay chip. If you decide to go that route do RESAERCH. Exaust is one of the most rewarding mods because you can hear and feel the difference. Good luck and if you dont know what you are doing, buy the parts and have your mechanic install them.


----------



## ranjel (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help...will start to look at the exaust system...any you may recomend?


----------



## filipciprian (Feb 25, 2010)

i have Magnaflow catback. i like it, deep low tone.


----------



## Hammered_Hardbody (Feb 26, 2010)

Ive got a Flow-master Sport series exhaust on my 07 Altima
and i have a Injen Cold Air Intake. It made a real difference 
in horsepower and mpg.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

This is an old thread! But yeah, I have a magnaflow muffler on my 96 maxima. It sounds really deep and gnarly. I also have OBX long tube headers so that gives it a raspy poppy kinda sound. The rest is 2.5in SS tubing and a cheap hi flow cat. It sounds really good @ all speeds. Not loud at an idle and really sick sounding WOT. Love it.


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

Nismo and Stillen have some really nice catbacks, they sound great and provide perfect performance. Going to pay the price for the name though, just like K&N.


----------

